# Cleaner for Solid Fuel Cooker Top



## lyonsie (30 Nov 2008)

Can anyone recommend a cleaning substance or device for cleaning the top of a solid fuel cooker, stanley 8.   For the shiney surface, that has dulled over the years with spills and stuff burned on.  It will have to be something with a very strong chemical additive.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 Nov 2008)

Did you ever try cleaning it with the glossy wrapping from a sliced pan?


----------



## johnjoda (30 Nov 2008)

Hi, try Astonish , it is a paste... avaliable in Aldi and hardware stores, my wife says it is the best cleaner she has used for her cooking range


----------



## Bluebells (2 Dec 2008)

johnjoda said:


> Hi, try Astonish , it is a paste... avaliable in Aldi and hardware stores, my wife says it is the best cleaner she has used for her cooking range


I second Astonish - for everything. Glass, mirrors, steel, ceramic, shower doors. And sometimes my hands. A tub of Astonish will take the place of nearly every other cleaner in your home. All it won't do is wash the dishes or the floors!


----------



## woodbine (2 Dec 2008)

another vote for astonish. i use it on ceramic hob: 

1.apply with a damp cloth 

2.allow to dry completely

3.use a slightly damp pan scrubber to scrub in the paste (pan scrub pads bought in aldi, a pack of 4 or 5, gold and silver colour for a few euro.) 

4.wipe thoroughly with a soft damp cloth to remove all traces of the paste. 

i've also used it on the outside of pots with a lot of staining (eg chip pan) and it's brilliant.


----------



## lyonsie (3 Dec 2008)

Thanks for that tip.   I will try when I can get my hands on a tub of Astonish. No Aldi where I live, though will be opening soon, maybe after Xmas.... 
Any other hardware store that might have it in stock,   4home.....


----------

